# Dick Van Dyke



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 27, 2007)

_The Art of Slapstick_:

[video=youtube;OqyWxQ8-e4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqyWxQ8-e4U[/video]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2008)

Real Comedy.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 7, 2008)

Always liked Dick...of course, that was in part to hearing about them growing up (same town, same age, same school as my grandfather  ).


----------



## bookslover (Jan 7, 2008)

One thing _The Dick Van Dyke Show_ (1961-1966) was admired for was the writing. Most people say it sounds not like "dialogue," but like normal conversation. An explanation I heard recently on a PBS special on early sitcoms by a member of the show's staff at the time: Carl Reiner (creator/producer/writer) wrote the dialogue to fit each individual actor's normal and natural speech rhythms and patterns (apparently Reiner has a _very_ sharp ear!), the it couldn't help but sound natural.

Van Dyke (born: West Plains, Missouri on December 13, 1925) is now 82 and as funny (and as slim!) as ever...


----------

